# fixe, legal, que bom...



## alahay

E' verdade que a palavra "fixe" e' usada para dizer "que bom" em Portugal? Eu fui enformado tambem que a palavra com o mesmo significado na brazil e' "legal" mas nao ve a alianca e nao entendo a origem das palavras. Obrigado!

N.B. Please let me know if my question doesn't make any sense so that I rephrase it in english. Thanks for your corrections as well!


----------



## Outsider

alahay said:
			
		

> E' verdade que a palavra "fixe" e' usada para dizer "que bom" em Portugal? Eu fui informado também que a palavra com o mesmo significado no Brazil e' "legal" mas nao vejo a ligação e nao entendo a origem das palavras. Obrigado!


Não há ligação. Ambas as palavras pertencem à linguagem coloquial, mas desenvolveram-se de forma independente. 
A sua pergunta fez-me procurar a origem de "fixe". Parece que é incerta.


----------



## Vanda

Legal (do latim _legale_) está claramente ligado à lei, conforme à lei. Daí para virar uma expressão que pode significar tudo que é ótimo, perfeito, excelente, leal, digno, acho que foi um pulo!


----------



## rosagtc

necesito saber que significa "uma xica muito fixe" por favor soy española y no lo entiendo


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda Rosa,

Fixe é gíria portuguesa para algo bom.
Uma _chica _muito fixe = Una chica guapa (mais ou menos isto).


----------



## Tomby

Olá, Rosagtc! Bem-vinda aos fóruns do WRF 
Sinto muito não poder-lhe ajudar. Procurei a palavra "xica" nos dicionários e não aparece em nenhum deles. Pode ser o diminutivo de Francisca, mas neste caso eu quase pensaria que é uma maneira popular de dizer "menina". 
Quanto a "fixe", segundo o Aurélio: "Diz-se de pessoa simpática, confiável. Diz-se daquilo que agrada". 
Talvez a tradução para espanhol seja "*una chica muy simpática*.
Porém, esperemos os nativos para esclarecer o tema.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Outsider

Acho que a tradução avançada pelo Tombatossals é a certa.


----------



## yvan

In Brazil, saying "legal" to something is the same than saying "chouette" in french or "cool", or "that's cool" in english. That may sound weird the first time you hear legal as a reply, but you get used to it.  I got used to it, 'cause my friends in Rio like quite much to say legal.  I must say they are quite cool as persons also.

Bye bye.


----------



## yvan

and if you learn spanish, you may also say that "legal" is a synonym of esta bien as well.


----------



## Anjie

Pode-se dizer *porreiro* pra algo fixe também... "uma gaja bué/muito porreira" sería "uma chica muito fixe"... Alguém sabe a origem desta palavra?


----------



## Lusitania

rosagtc said:


> necesito saber que significa "uma xica muito fixe" por favor soy española y no lo entiendo


 
Rosagtc,

"Fixe" pode ser para pessoas ou coisas. Como guapa, guay, mona, etc. Fixe é mais no genérico sentido "cool" em inglês.

Os brasileiros acham sempre muito engraçado o termo.


----------



## Alentugano

Em Portugal, quando queremos superlativar as virtudes de qualquer objecto, lugar ou pessoa, também dizemos que os mesmos são *“altamente”* (linguagem coloquial juvenil).
Se não me engano, "altamente" é algo ainda melhor do que fixe ou legal. É semelhante a "o máximo".
Exemplos:
"Aquele carro é altamente";
"O Edgar é um gajo altamente";
"Curtiste o concerto? - Sim, foi altamente!".


----------



## alahay

Oi gente, tudo beleza? No brasil acho que se diz "beleza" "masa" e "legal"...o que mais?


----------



## Alentugano

alahay said:


> Oi gente, tudo beleza? No brasil acho que se diz "beleza" "masa" e "legal"...o que mais?



"Tudo ma*ss*a!" (sempre com 2 "s")
"masa" = español

Saudações.


----------



## Vanda

Beleza, massa, legal, jóia...


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Beleza, massa, legal, jóia...



Isso é *fod**a*!; Aquilo é *fod**a!

*"*Foda*" tanto pode ser usado para qualificar uma coisa boa quanto uma coisa má. É mesmo assim?

Peço deculpa pelo baixo calão.


----------



## Vanda

Alen, jóia. Esqueci-me completamente da expressão acima. Mais moderna.


----------



## Leck

Alahay

Aproveitando a baixaria dos colegas, resumirei aqui as maneiras de dizer 'legal' com sua tradução em inglês para ter a idéia da gravidade.

Legal, jóia (gíria mineira), maneiro, beleza, massa (paulista), da hora, chique (mineira, acompanhado com DEMAIS ex: foi chique demais!) ----- cool

Irado (carioca), sagaz (carioca), sinistro (carioca), o máximo -------- amazing, 'wicked (BrE)'

Foda*, do caralho* (*some people may find offensive) ------ ace


----------



## jazyk

> jóia (gíria mineira),


Por que circunscrevê-la a Minas?


----------



## ronanpoirier

Alentugano said:
			
		

> Em Portugal, quando queremos superlativar as virtudes de qualquer objecto, lugar ou pessoa, também dizemos que os mesmos são *“altamente”* (linguagem coloquial juvenil).
> Se não me engano, "altamente" é algo ainda melhor do que fixe ou legal. É semelhante a "o máximo".
> Exemplos:
> "Aquele carro é altamente";
> "O Edgar é um gajo altamente";
> "Curtiste o concerto? - Sim, foi altamente!".


Isso me lembra da gíria usada em Santa Catarina e norte do Rio Grande do Sul: altos.
Ex.:
Altos carros aqueles.
Altas ondas no mar.
(Ou seja, os carros e as ondas eram ótimas, surpreendentes, interessante e milhares de outros adjetivos possíveis.)
Mas esse "altos" é usado sempre no plural.


----------



## jazyk

Já ouvi _altos_ usado assim em São Paulo também.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Ninguém mencionou _bacana_, que é outro sinônimo de _legal_, não é?


----------



## jazyk

Bem lembrado.


----------



## Leck

Os mineiros são os que mais usam essa gíria, desta maneira:

'Tudo joinha?' ou 'Tudo jóia?'
'As coisas vão indo joinha, joinha!'

Outras gírias como essa são ALTO (bem lembrado) e LOUCO.

'Ah, seu carro é muito louco'.


----------



## ronanpoirier

E os gaúchos sempre com o seu _tri,_ que pode ser tanto advérbio quanto o adjetivo "legal".


----------



## Lusitania

Pois eu tive uma colega brasileira que na primeira aula ela não parava de dizer "Essa aula é foda!" e eu achava que ela era mesmo assim a falar, como no norte de Portugal que as pessoas utilizam mais o calão. Mas nunca me tinha dado conta que no Brasil era assim também.

Mas neste contexto, ela dizia que pretendia expressar que a aular era uma seca. Na verdade se era para ela era para todas nós.


----------



## Macunaíma

Leck said:


> Alahay
> 
> Legal, jóia (gíria mineira), maneiro, beleza, massa (paulista), da hora, chique (mineira, acompanhado com DEMAIS ex: foi chique demais!) ----- cool


 
Esqueceu de acrescentar DA CONTA (rsrsrs): "Chique demais da conta!". Isso é *podre de* mineiro (não concorda Vanda?)! Eu tenho um colega de trabalho que ainda usa falar isso.

Todas as gírias que você citou são realmente muito atuais, parabéns!


----------



## ÁguiaReal

"a aula era uma _seca_"
Dizemos que algo é uma "seca" quando é muito aborrecida.
No Brasil usa-se também?


----------



## Outsider

Usa-se, veja aqui.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Lembrei de outras:

Algo pode ser *bala.*
Assim como algo pode ser *show.*


----------



## ronanpoirier

E também pode ser *super.*


----------



## jazyk

> Usa-se, veja aqui.


Disse na outra discussão que maçada e chatice são usados no Brasil mas seca não.


----------



## Outsider

Tem toda a razão. Acho que já não tinha a cabeça a trabalhar bem, àquela hora.


----------



## AGATHA2

Alentugano said:


> Isso é *fod**a*!; Aquilo é *fod**a!*
> 
> "*Foda*" tanto pode ser usado para qualificar uma coisa boa quanto uma coisa má. É mesmo assim?
> 
> Peço deculpa pelo baixo calão.


 
Hmmm é o imperativo de foder o tem outra origem ? 

*“altamente”*  tambén é muito interesante : un adverbo usado como adjetivo. -e paralelamente tambén existe "alto" ?


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA2 said:


> Hmmm é o imperativo de foder o tem outra origem ?


Acho que é mesmo o substantivo. (Bem, neste caso usado como interjeição...) 



AGATHA2 said:


> *“altamente”*  tambén é muito interesante : un adverbo usado como adjetivo. -e paralelamente tambén existe "alto" ?


Não, "alto" não se diz. 
Penso que "Altamente!" é uma frase elíptica, usada por "Altamente bom!", "Altamente fixe!", etc.


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Acho que é mesmo o substantivo. (Bem, neste caso usado como interjeição...)
> 
> Não, "alto" não se diz.
> Penso que "Altamente!" é uma frase elíptica, usada por "Altamente bom!", "Altamente fixe!", etc.


 
Aha !  Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

E também temos as variações de chato: chatice, _chatura_...


----------



## apblopes

Tem uns mais antigos: bacana, maneiro...


----------



## Vin Raven

Eu sei que no dicionário diz que é uma coisa:

firme, de confiança; 
seguro;
Mas como é palavra muita usada no calão normal para coisas diferentes, eu gostava saber o que é que voçês querem dizer quando usam "fixe"para descrever algo...

É como o "cool" americano?


----------



## Vanda

Olá Vin,
Não se esqueça de fazer uma busca no fórum. Verá que poderá encontrar muita coisa já respondida. Vou juntar sua pergunta ao tópico já existente.


----------



## kurumin

Aqui em Salvador (BA) usamos:

a) LEGAL, BACANA [como no resto do Brasil]

b) MASSA [como em MG e ES] QUE MASSA!

c) PORRETA [baianismo]


Não usamos

a) MANEIRO, IRADO [carioquismos]

b) DA HORA [paulistanismo]

c) SUPIMPA [obsoleto]

PS
Se usa muito os números QUE DEZ! NOTA DEZ! 
e ''belas coisas'' como TUDO BELEZA, TUDO JÓIA!
também se usa ''coisas em cima'' hehe  TUDO EM CIMA!? TUDO EM RIBA!?


----------



## Leandro

Eu diria:
Inglês - Cool
EU Portuguese - Fixe
BR Portuguese - Legal

Eu reparo muito isso nas legendas. Em legendas portuguesas, onde o personagem fala "cool" aparece sempre "fixe", e nas brasileiras "legal".


----------



## Hyenax

Sou paulista e minha família minha mãe,é de origem mineira(Itajubá-Mg),fora isto viajei bastante pelo Brasil támbem acredito que a gíria(Jóia< ou Joinha), e mais utilizada em MG.


----------



## Istriano

Joia, legal, bárbaro...


----------



## anaczz

do cacete!
da hora!
mó legal!
mó maneiro!
mó irado!


----------



## Hyenax

Então o "da hora!", é o mais usado em São Paulo,além do "Style",(Estilo em inglês,mais por usado por skatistas(skateboarders) e pessoas mais descoladas).


----------



## Hyenax

Tem o "Mó Naipe",referência as cartas do baralho,muito utilizado por pessoas envolvidas,no movimento Hip-Hop.
Mó=Muito,Maior,
Naipe=Bom, bonito,de boa aparência.


----------



## Istriano

_Mó _é uma palavra engraçada, forma apocopada de *muito*. 
Nós temos _mó _e _à beça _(_p/caramba_ também) e os portugueses têm a palavra _bué_.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> _Mó _é uma palavra engraçada, forma apocopada de *muito*.
> Nós temos _mó _e _à beça _(_p/caramba_ também) e os portugueses têm a palavra _bué_.


 
_*Bué*_ é originária de Angola e só recentemente se tornou de uso corrente em Portugal. Há poucos anos foi adicionada aos dicionários de português europeu.


----------



## anaczz

Istriano said:


> _Mó _é uma palavra engraçada, forma apocopada de *muito*.
> 
> Istriano, acho que mó  vem de maior mesmo. Eu tenho a impressão que a origem remonta aos anos 70, quando a minha geração dizia:
> "É o maior barato!".
> Os filhos da minha geração começaram a usar, ainda em pequenos, maior legal, maior bonito, maior caro, etc. Depois foi para mor bonito, mor legal e acabou no *mó*.
> 
> 
> Nós temos _mó _e _à beça _(_p/caramba_ também) e os portugueses têm a palavra _bué_.



O bué português, vem de Angola também lá dos anos 70, por aí.


Lembrei também do "*Massa*!"


----------



## Pinecone222

Would I be correct to assume that "fixe" could be translated as "cool"?


----------



## Sagitary

Do you have more context? Maybe, a sentence using this word(fixe).


----------



## Carfer

Pinecone222 said:


> Would I be correct to assume that "fixe" could be translated as "cool"?


 
Yes, you would. Beware - only European Portuguese speakers would understand you and, even among them, you may find a few who do not recognize the word.


----------



## milaluda

O que é que quer dizer "Uma pessoa é fixe"??

obrigado​


----------



## MOC

It means "A person is cool".


----------



## milaluda

Obrigado para todos .. agradeço muitíssimo a sua ajuda


----------



## RIAADVD

“Fixe” ou “Legal” têm superlativos? Por exemplo fixísimo ou legalisimo.


----------



## englishmania

Nunca ouvi _fixíssimo_.    Há apenas (aliás, é usado muito frequentemente) o superlativo absoluto analítico: _muito/super fixe_.


----------



## patriota

^ Superlativos e gírias não andam de mãos dadas em nenhum país lusófono. Muito legal / Mó legal.  / Legal pacas.


----------



## mexerica feliz

_Mó legal
Legal à beça_
(deve ter mais)


----------



## Alaedious

Olá, pessoal! 

Tenho passado bastante tempo em frente da TV portuguesa esses últimos dias e ouço  frequentemente uma palavra que não consigo procurar no dicionário.  Parece ser "ficho" ou "ficha" ou "fiche" e pareceria significar "bacana", "legal", ou "maneiro". Algumas idéias?  

Obrigado pela ajuda!


----------



## Vanda

Fixe     !


----------



## Alaedious

Legal, Vanda! 

Acho esse thread muito útil! Obrigado!


----------



## englishmania

Fixe


----------



## reka39

Hi!
According to Infopedia, "fixe" is an exclamação and an adjectivo. I was interested in this latter function. Infopedia says that it could mean: 



1. popular fixo;  seguro2. coloquial diz-se da pessoa leal, constante3. coloquial simpático;  agradável;  prestável

When it is mostly used? According to my limited experience with Portugueses, I think it is 3). Do you agree? Thank you.


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Hi!
> According to Infopedia, "fixe" is an exclamação and an adjectivo. I was interested in this latter function. Infopedia says that it could mean:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. popular fixo;  seguro2. coloquial diz-se da pessoa leal, constante3. coloquial simpático;  agradável;  prestável
> 
> When it is mostly used? According to my limited experience with Portugueses, I think it is 3). Do you agree? Thank you.



Nos sentidos 2 e 3.


----------

